# Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-mature Technical Failures Club



## ClassActionPerhaps (May 7, 2009)

Hello All,
Please adhere, and moderators, please help us in keeping this subject on point.
This is a post exclusive to, and for a short objective: have each and all troubled 2.0T FSI motor drivers contact and detail their issue here, come together to help each other to summarize each other's complaints and begrudge complaints rightfully to whom is responsible, VW.
If you do not drive this motor, you need not contribute or post opinions or ideas. 
Our intention here is not to collaborate for a solution. Not to take opinions. Not to accept criticism or to be told it's a typical matter bestowed upon car owners of all makes and worldwide to partake in under contracts of purchase or lease.
"Too bad" or "Tell us something new about VW" is unacceptable and not allowed here. We were at signing, new car owners and our vehicles are ours at great expense to us. Monthlies including insurance and taxes may exceed $500 for the privelege to drive an otherwise perfect economy sports car that literally melts down while being driven. The expense of repairs and participation in daily life and work, with or without warranty assitance is a hardship.
Supplemental transportation is not always free or unlimited if so or affordable, but necessary to work and stay on top of the money needs of repairs and the supplemental transportation itself. Then there is the participation in part or full payment for repair. And then the broken budget for regular maintenance, due unnecessary depletion of funds from this common defect with our cars.
Last, the mental anguish of having friends, family, co-workers and the drivers of rival carmakes tell us we are irresponsible, and unsavvy consumers. That we somehow made a mistake in getting into a new car with its hidden defect unbeknownst to us.
The intention is to bring those with a similar issue on this motor together to approach VW of America and The Better Business Bureau on this ongoing, shameful, and expensive hardship. We want our "new" cars back.
Sincerely,
New, broken-down GTI Driver
(Loyal VW Advocate, post-driver of the 2.0 Jetta, 1.8T GTI, R32.)


----------



## Acedia (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*

Mine runs fine.


----------



## ClassActionPerhaps (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*

I'll begin:
I have the 2006 GTI in my driveway at the moment. It does not run as the timing belt is the latest trouble. A normal maintenance matter I understand, however, my car has gone through two tear downs in three years and I understand if removed, a timing belt should not be reseated. 
September 07, 1 yr and a half after signing, from a faulty cam tensioner (which I believe was actually the cam follower/cam revision in a related manner), the drive assembly slackened and the cam drive chain sawed up and out of the engine without warning and undetectable and still driving until the smell of oil was clear.
Second tear down, July 2008. Officially deemed the cam follower/cam revision matter as my camshaft shattered (I feel it was the same camshaft as in September 07 which I feel should have been replaced as it was clearly far from properly seated to saw up and out, Boston Volkswagen will not clear up that question), the dealer had the car from the week before Waterfest until nearly September. I paid $400 to get the car back and fought with VWoA on the phone for over a month to have them waive a balance of $300 more dollars. Boston Volkswagen kept the car an additional week because they dropped it from the lift and had to replace parts, I was being "given a break" from charges incurred from that as they worked with VW (they dropped it!). A tech advisor / friend conferred that "all kinds of more metal" was found in the oil pan which needed to be replaced, so I should be grateful!
Unrelated: The AC compressor has been replaced each summer but for '08 (because the car was being fixed all summer for the cam matters. These AC compressors cost $1500. Each cam related teardown cost major money. VW still thinks this is normal wear and tear and a controllable situation. They will not call the car a loss. AC still doesn't work. Needs another, different $1500 compressor.
I'm dealing with a Teri on the phone as a VW customer advocate regionale for New England. She coddles and comforts but inevitably sides with Boston VW that they are a certified shop.
They dropped my car! To what extent of damage only they know. For that and having bought the car from them, I say they eat it!
Now, what's your 2.0T defective matter?


_Modified by ClassActionPerhaps at 9:48 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*

First of all, I understand that your pissed, I do. I have had some issues with my 06 but in all it's been a great car. I had some misfire issues that took a few dealer trips to resolve, had my ac compressor replaced (as a precaution), and have been checking my cam follower for over a year and it looks pretty beat. However, through due diligence I have managed to keep ahead of any major issues with the car. You may not want to hear this, and thats fine, but you and I were early adopters, not only of the A5 Golf, but gasoline direct injection. I remember back in May, 2006 being a little hesitant to jump into ownership of such a burgeoning platform of both chassis and engine, but all things considered I would have done it again in a heart beat. 
I will also say that the more vocal people get about major failures of 2.0tfsi's, the lower the resale value of these cars may get. Just food for thought.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (SuckSquishBangBlow)*

the 2.0T (BPY) engine is very maintenance intensive. Seriously if you are not tweaking something in it every 3-5K, it will give you an expensive surprise. 
That being said, if you are a gear head and like to mess with your car, then you probably have avoided and prevented most of the major issues before they even showed up. But I would really have hard time recommending this particular motor to someone who gets all of their work done at the shop or the dealership.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClassActionPerhaps* »_.... I understand if removed, a timing belt should not be reseated. 


Since this is a technical forum I'll clarify this technical matter. A timing belt can be reinstalled, it even says so in the factory manual with just a note to mark the direction so it can be reinstalled in the same direction. If you were paying cash I'm sure you would not want to pay the 5-6 additional hours labor that would be charged to do a full timing belt swap vs the labor involved in the jobs you mentioned here. 
65K on my 2.0t 20K+ with a Gt3582R bolted to it and not a single problem that wasn't directly caused by myself. This engine is fantastic.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... ([email protected])*

on a side note, there is a little door in the timing belt cover where you can check the condition of the timing belt.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

mine runs like a dream, i have no complaints!


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

i have 2.0T BPY, no major problems, other than cam and pcv valve, which were replaced by dealer, car runs like a dream now. Almost 40k miles btw.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

I've had countless repairs on minor electronic issues and now am running into huge problems with the cam/cam follower/fuel pump. 
Recently, gti was towed in because car wasn't running good at all. power surges, pinging noises, etc...
gti has been in Charles Maund VW shop for literally 15 days and they haven't even gotten to the cam issues yet. they are still trying to diagnose why they can't "communicate" w/ the car. dealership has been w/ VW tech service since day 8, with some luck, but then communication failed again...
I've been extremely aggravated as the dealership won't give me a loaner, and enterprise won't rent me a car due to AAA not transfering liability to their loaners.
I've been w/o transportation for 2 weeks now...inconvenient much?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

2 years. 50k miles only 3000 miles of it were stock. Now stg2+hpfp+meth still not a single hiccup or dealer trip. twice I was there when I was bone stock for a measly MAF sensor that was faulty at 1400 miles and at 3k for transmission work been solid ever since and this car is tracked if not more then twice a week.


----------



## ClassActionPerhaps (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (yohoitztho)*

^ Excellent point. Many dealer service centers may be certified, but they have no idea about the troubles with this car if it's the first problem car they've seen. Should the first driver in be at the great expense of letting each shop learn the cam revision, for example, for the first time? I say no. In '07, the bulletin was not clear to Boston VW and I am not even sure the actual cam shaft was swapped. If it was damaged and remained in the car because they did not look deep enough into the issue, they are ill-advised by VW's hotline and VW should replace this engine. It was under warranty once and during that time, it had metal in it because of this.
Also, for those of you who are saying you think you have a great engine that takes a beating and keeps on ticking and you've only had your "camshaft replaced once by 40K", I have news for you, and I'm letting you know because your family is too kind... You're a moron. A camshaft should not be replaced within 40K ever, on any make, under any conditions.
I promise you if your car has had a cam issue, any part of the bulletin, in any shape or form related to the matter, you will experience it again and it will not be within warranty that second time. FYI.
Last, again. This isn't a post for you to come in and criticize. And VW doesn't need your pat on the back, I patted them plenty by owning $107,000 in cars since I've been 18. So thanks. However, not everyone finds a car that needs such attention a work of art.
And it's not my job to check my timing belt or my cam follower. It's the dealers'. And checking the cam follower to Boston Volkswagen is some kind of foreign language to them, and in their words doing it myself would make them not want to touch it second.
And a good service department will let you know your timing belt is due the same summer they have the car in their shop for over 40 days!
But thanks for your brotherly love, guys. Again, go charm this motor in the pinstripes and large wheels threads.
Moderators: please help me do this. I'd like a thread for problem 2.0T's, local and far. VWoA on the phone has told me I'm alone. I read about another everyday on here. I want all these troubled drivers to have one thread to post the issue.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

-first week I bought the car: rear lid was supposedly still in destination mode. After 2 weeks, the dealer replaced the hydrolic lifts tht keep the lid open. 
-A few months after buying the car: air bag sensor comes on, took it to the dealer. I think there was a faulty sensor or something along that line.
- Somewhere along the line, I hve a rear hatch leak. When it rains, water gathers where the spare is.
-I always drive my car easy, but for some reason, my engine oil is always black. I've NEVER floored it, but I do use LC and sport mode from time to time.
--The exhaust tips are always black.
-The air system (in cabin) stinks, literally. I smell that funky smell from time to time.
-Radiator fans decided to stop working. I was all good until...
-today: blown a/c compressor line (i think). Coolant on the driveway, a puddle where that plastic bottom engine guard is, and my intake pipes. No A/C, and the radiator fans stopped working.
but no matter what, I still love my car. No matter how annoying the problems, its still my car.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (SuckSquishBangBlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckSquishBangBlow* »_
I will also say that the more vocal people get about major failures of 2.0tfsi's, the lower the resale value of these cars may get. Just food for thought.









So people with major engine problems should keep quiet to salvage your resale value. Nice.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

maybe you should hire a lawyer.


----------



## ClassActionPerhaps (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (jmj)*

No kidding. 
And I have news for this guy anyhow, the resale on this POS is junk. The market for this car would like owners to believe the car is a parts car at 80K.
Traditional mechanics and all motors traditionally speaking are known across the industry as being "baby" motors until past 100K, actually improving and reaching peaks later.
A dealer actually told me an '06 with 40-60K is worth between $6000 and $10,000, wholesale being even lower. 
That's plain gross considering this was a $25,000 base trim.
Face it. The best thing going for the build and tactile feel of the A5's were the motors. The 2.5 is beginning to make the 2.0T look like a very bad choice. The interior of these cars melt away in two years with average wear, god forbid I had children crawling all over the backseat. The Recaros that went into these cars were a shoddy wholesale quickbread deal, both of my buckets are broken in different ways, one no longer going up and down, the other keeps disconnecting so it will not slide with the upper lever when it's in the forward position. 
If I were to pay for all of this myself as it all went to hell shortly after warranty, it would cost me the value of a new car.
Recaros: $1500
To determine and fix the clicking noise in the suspension from under 15K on: At least $800; with possibility of replacing front parts and labor.
Engine: 2 Cams $1400, 2 teardowns $1200, 2 fuel pumps $2000, Chainassembly, chain, tensioner, cam tray: $yourguessisasgoodasmine
A/C Compressors: 2 $3000, labor $350
Radio Volume has never remained up: $???
Some of this is warranty related when it was early enough. But at this rate, these issues are coming up annually for me with a three year old car.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*

I dunno about anyone else, but I weigh ~215 lbs., and my front seats are just fine. The bolsters are still in shape, the adjustments work, etc. I think you're reaching on that score, frankly.
As far as the resale value, you have to keep in mind that sales are slower as the economy slows and new car prices are generally being slashed in various ways in order to entice people to buy, so dealers have even less incentive to give you anything other than a lowball on your trade. They basically need to make a profit, however small, on both ends of the transaction if they can, and markups on the used vehicles are probably larger than the ones on the new cars.
Having said that, I agree that the depreciation on these cars is atrocious, IMO, even taking economic factors into consideration. My 04 Touareg was even worse!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClassActionPerhaps* »_No kidding. 
And I have news for this guy anyhow, the resale on this POS is junk. The market for this car would like owners to believe the car is a parts car at 80K.
Traditional mechanics and all motors traditionally speaking are known across the industry as being "baby" motors until past 100K, actually improving and reaching peaks later.
A dealer actually told me an '06 with 40-60K is worth between $6000 and $10,000, wholesale being even lower. 
That's plain gross considering this was a $25,000 base trim.
Face it. The best thing going for the build and tactile feel of the A5's were the motors. The 2.5 is beginning to make the 2.0T look like a very bad choice. The interior of these cars melt away in two years with average wear, god forbid I had children crawling all over the backseat. The Recaros that went into these cars were a shoddy wholesale quickbread deal, both of my buckets are broken in different ways, one no longer going up and down, the other keeps disconnecting so it will not slide with the upper lever when it's in the forward position. 
If I were to pay for all of this myself as it all went to hell shortly after warranty, it would cost me the value of a new car.
Recaros: $1500
To determine and fix the clicking noise in the suspension from under 15K on: At least $800; with possibility of replacing front parts and labor.
Engine: 2 Cams $1400, 2 teardowns $1200, 2 fuel pumps $2000, Chainassembly, chain, tensioner, cam tray: $yourguessisasgoodasmine
A/C Compressors: 2 $3000, labor $350
Radio Volume has never remained up: $???
Some of this is warranty related when it was early enough. But at this rate, these issues are coming up annually for me with a three year old car.

Quit whining. Is there anything about this car that you do like? Why don't you just get rid of it and buy something else and save everyone, including yourself, a lot of time and headache?


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Quit whining. Is there anything about this car that you do like? Why don't you just get rid of it and buy something else and save everyone, including yourself, a lot of time and headache?

Amen brother. Not to mention your little quest to force people into signing this little petition in other threads wont fly in court.


----------



## ClassActionPerhaps (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (lemansvw)*

There's no petition. Clearly there are people here with the same issue. But they're buying the shakedown they get in the service department that there's a fix for the cam meltdown when in fact it will be meltdowns.
It's a bad design that the consumer pays for, and that's why I am "whining" because I signed for a vehicle that works. If you think you're a Stephen King character and your car is "Christine", by all means have a love/hate, bitter-sweet love affair with your quirky car, loser.
I on the other hand have paid off ten thousand dollars on a car I had planned on having after full term, and the car didn't make it 14 months or 30K miles, so bite me. And there are certainly more cases who don't understand what to do because they're legally bound to a contract.
So back off, and again, at the top it says if you have no problem. This isn't your thread. And my seeking troubled owners to post here is no different than the two dozen threads on here about the same question like "best 'DV'?", "noise pipe delete, to do or not to do?", "Why does my car click when I turn the wheel full lock?".
If you have this issue, just post it here once is the idea of the thread, and naturally 5 or 6 d***s have to come in to contradict a factual, frequently occuring defect just to take a chance to talk about their car, what they do that they think they invented like no one other than them has ever changed their own oil in the driveway, or that following an internet how to makes them a master mechanic because they learned how to stare at their cam follower as if they know what the hell to do with it after they find despite learning how to watch it break down, it still does.
Get another 6-pack. Some of us car about how we spend our transportation budget and if we signed for a pos we're stuck with, we can't convince this company individually to hurry up with a solution.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*

there is a solution. Pick up your toys and go home and go cry to Mommy. Last time I checked a car wasn't an investment but something that is guaranteed to depreciate. How is it any different than buying a TV and it craps out 1 1/2 years after you buy it?


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (Uber-A3)*

No probs with my 2.0T engine. Had the DV go once and thats all in 42,000 miles. Love the engine, way better than the 1.8T just like the 2.5 will probably be better than the 2.0T. But alot of cars are using the 2.0T today. And I drive my car kinda hard, always in sport mode.


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ClassActionPerhaps)*

There are two separate issues I think you're bringing with the thread. The fact that cam followers deteriorate, and the fact that you obviously happened to get a POS. The cam follower issue can be addressed by installing a new follower about every 15K miles at $50 a piece and an hour of labor. The fact that you happened to get into a piece of junk car is related to how you use it combined with luck, or lack thereof. Every automaker out there will let a junker out of the factory every so often. My father's '05 Camry was more failure prone than my '06 GTI, with broken interior bits, funny noises and engine lights, even a water pump failure at 10k miles. How many times are you willing to let this car burn you? One of the most primitive signs of basic intelligence is an organism's response to pain, even a slug will retreat from something that causes it pain. You should have gotten away from this car long ago.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (SuckSquishBangBlow)*

he mentioned above that he was bound by contract right?
anyhoo, I know for sure I will be filing for a lemon on my beloved gti. I love it to death, but I want a TSI. once the follower ever fails, there is metal in the engine which equates to definite inevitable problems in the future w/o a new engine.
I bought mine outright in cash so in a sense, I'm worse off than people who lease...I was bound by "contract" once I paid in full. at least when your lease is up, you can get rid of the POS you received.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (ClassActionPerhaps)*

80k miles on my car with no major problems and hoping for a personal attack by ClassActionPerhaps.
You tell us to keep it on topic but you bring in resale which has very little to do with the possible suit. You say you have given them $107k for cars. How many cars have you bought from them? If it is 4, have they all been bad cars or is it one bad out of 4? If it is 4 bad cars you continue to make a poor decision. You don't want any differing opinions but post your request on a Forum. If anyone disagrees with you, you call them names and tell them they are wrong. You should start your own page that allows you to do what you want with it and then create a link and post it here. You can then delete everything you don't want. On this forum we are allowed to discuss what you post, whether we agree or not. 
Even if you get 100 posts of problem cars, how many 2.0T's have they created? They have put them in Jetta's, Passat's, GTI's, Eos's, A3's, TT's, A4's, (maybe others I missed) all over the world. It will take a huge number of responses to be statistically relevent.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_there is a solution. Pick up your toys and go home and go cry to Mommy. Last time I checked a car wasn't an investment but something that is guaranteed to depreciate. How is it any different than buying a TV and it craps out 1 1/2 years after you buy it?

Yup, and OP already called people morons and didn't even give all the facts in his case. He just wants to "hear" from y'all.








Don't let his name think anything else other than a "vortex user name".
I have a worn down A version camshaft that I should make a lamp out of. Is that a good idea? Perhaps I can recoup some of my depreciation?


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_

I have a worn down A version camshaft that I should make a lamp out of. Is that a good idea? Perhaps I can recoup some of my depreciation? 

nice idea... I make paper weights out of all the parts I take off from this engine... (dv, EJ Pcv fix etc).


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Yup, and OP already called people morons and didn't even give all the facts in his case. He just wants to "hear" from y'all.










Yeah and did you notice he is requesting help from the moderators before he even gets any reply? Almost like he is setting us up for something. Sounds awfully fishy to me. Troll?


_Quote, originally posted by *ClassActionPerhaps* »_Hello All, Please adhere, and moderators, please help us in keeping this subject on point.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_
nice idea... I make paper weights out of all the parts I take off from this engine... (dv, EJ Pcv fix etc).


So my lamp idea isn't so out there! Awesome!


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_

Yeah and did you notice he is requesting help from the moderators before he even gets any reply? Almost like he is setting us up for something. Sounds awfully fishy to me. Troll?



Sounds fishy? It already is!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_It will take a huge number of responses to be statistically relevent.

Sorry, but if the number of 2.0T engines that are subject to this failure is so small as to be "statistically irrelevant", then VW should simply fix them. Instead, they're attempting to "wait out" what may be an unknown number of defective parts in the hope that the number of complaints is small, and of those that do complain and won't go away after the initial brushoff.
Having said all of that, I don't get the sense that the OP is approaching VW in a manner that's likely to produce the results he wants, but that's just my $.02.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Sorry, but if the number of 2.0T engines that are subject to this failure is so small as to be "statistically irrelevant", then VW should simply fix them. Instead, they're attempting to "wait out" what may be an unknown number of defective parts in the hope that the number of complaints is small, and of those that do complain and won't go away after the initial brushoff.
Having said all of that, I don't get the sense that the OP is approaching VW in a manner that's likely to produce the results he wants, but that's just my $.02.

I didn't say the number of failures is statistically irrelevant but that the number of responses he will get on this forum will be. He is hoping to use the responses in a class action lawsuit. He needs to get a huge number of cases and overall, very few VW and Audi owners get on this forum. I am guessing if you stood outside the average Audi dealership for a week you wouldn't meet more than a few people that even know that this forum exists.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

had my camshaft, follower and HPFP all replaced with new parts after i limped my A3 into the dealer, the cam follower had a huge hole in it and was being crushed.. they could not believe i got the car from my house to the dealer, they started it up... tuned it off right away and pushed the car into the shop







(at the time i did not know about these issues, and the car was bone stock) i only had the car for a month (got it used with 31k [km] from a dealer) and everything was replaced no questions asked, i had been pounding on the car a bit but not that badly. They bumped me above a bunch of cars and within an hr they had the front end off... they had the car for 3 days gave me a rental free of charge to me, They had to replace the follower and the camshaft (they replaced them with the newest stuff) due to damage. The HPFP they did not have to replace, ( i hear they do not replace them allot on this issue) but the tech said he did not want anything to prematurely wear. They also replaced my flap motor which was still working but one of my 3 CEL's was from that. Since then the car has been fine, i love it have not had an issue, it does not burn oil that badly. And is handling the ECU flash very well. I know this sounds wrong and i am going to get flamed for this, but if this engine was this badly made, they would be forced to recall the whole line up, we "modders" are a small group and we do drive the **** out of are cars. My friend's dad has an a4 2.0t with over 100K {KM} and he has not had any issues with the car that he mentioned to me. But he drives like an 80 year old lady according to my buddy. So i think you have to expect issues when you are constantly beating your car into the ground. Not to mention the person before who had my car barely drove it (like 12k a year) and from the amazing shape of the car (brakes in great shape, tires which are original! and were in good shape (till i got them







little to no soot on the tailpipes etccc) i know this is not proof the person(s) did not drive it hard. I got it and i will admit drove the damn thing into the ground for the most part for a month, (i got up to 237kph on the highway the 2nd night...lol) so my engine went from being driven like a normal person to getting raped, i was not surprised that i had some issues, i am glad they happened now since i had no issues getting it fixed (for the most part my dealer has been good to me, rentals all the time (at there cost) haven't paid a dime for work done either, car has been in 3 times since i bought it, the cam follower, 55k (km) serving, engine cover issues...(still on going







) IF we should bitch about anything it should be that damn engine cover! what a huge POS! :angry: I am not as technical as some of you, and all i am doing is voicing my time with my car. Every car is different, some people have no issues some people have lemons... I don't claim to know if this engine is a POS or is brilliant. And i feel for these people who have these issues, its never ever fun to go through and it does suck, but you have to remember its not just Vag that have issues that should not happen. My friend has a Nissan maxima (2007) and it has been at the dealer an alarming amount of times, with some serious issues, (they replaced almost all of the top of the engine...) Do i think you need to fight? of course i would be just as pissed as you guys are. I just want other people not to be scared away by this, because it just doesn't happen to all the 2.0t models... (it seems the audi's are more durable as well.._) And i do feel its the best 4 cylinder engine on the market, you can get 100 FPT and 60+ hp from a software flash.... its crazy.. these engines can put 911's in their place on the track (if you waste enough money and are happy with a car that has not become as reliable as a ford pinto..) Its a hell of an engine, and if i had to buy this car again i would, and i most likely will replace this with an a4 2.0t (if they still are around..).


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
I didn't say the number of failures is statistically irrelevant but that the number of responses he will get on this forum will be. 

my mistake. I agree with you, then.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (jmj)*

No problem. I agree that this problem is inexcusable and it is iritating how VW/Audi has handled it. They choose to ignore it and hope it slowly goes away without too much fallout. It seems like they could also come up with a better fix. Since the point at when the follower gets a hole in it is when there are real problems, wouldn't even a thicker follower with a possibly shorter fuel pump piston help? The follower is almost like a bushing that gets distorted and then worn throught.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (ClassActionPerhaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClassActionPerhaps* »_
Also, for those of you who are saying you think you have a great engine that takes a beating and keeps on ticking and you've only had your "camshaft replaced once by 40K", I have news for you, and I'm letting you know because your family is too kind... You're a moron. A camshaft should not be replaced within 40K ever, on any make, under any conditions.
I promise you if your car has had a cam issue, any part of the bulletin, in any shape or form related to the matter, you will experience it again and it will not be within warranty that second time. FYI.
*This is why they made harder revised cams, they recognized a problem and took action to fix it*
Last, again. This isn't a post for you to come in and criticize. And VW doesn't need your pat on the back, I patted them plenty by owning $107,000 in cars since I've been 18. So thanks. However, not everyone finds a car that needs such attention a work of art.
[*What does this have to do with anything, on topic?*
And it's not my job to check my timing belt or my cam follower. It's the dealers'. And checking the cam follower to Boston Volkswagen is some kind of foreign language to them, and in their words doing it myself would make them not want to touch it second.
And a good service department will let you know your timing belt is due the same summer they have the car in their shop for over 40 days!
*This sounds like a problem with a dealership/service department, this is not a class action issue with VW. You sound like my customers who have a minor problem and try taking it straight to CEO instead of the manager who should be dealing with it*


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... ([email protected])*

i'll have to agree with chris on this one...these just seem to be certain instances of bad luck with some people. i have truly enjoyed my car to the max if you know what i mean and i have had not one problem. i change my oil every 3000 miles rather then the 5000 and ive never let a mechanic touch my car. im revo stage 2 with all supporting mods, not one problem at all in 20,500 miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be proud to own a VW people!!! or just go and buy a honda.


----------



## ettt (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ryangti)*

I have this engine in an Audi A3 2006.
English is not my main language so bear with me (I am French Canadian).
I stumbled on this thread trying to see if there is something I can do to get money from VW/Audi as the troubles I have had with the engine are nightmarish.
I have not much hope as I got the car used last summer at 92000km, well out of warranty. This was kind of a gamble. I lost.
Here's my story:
The car had that kind of mileage in less that 2 years, so yes, I expected it to have been 'driven' and as such, to have some repairs to pay for.
However, it seemed to be in perfect shape and it actually drove very well for 10000km.
As I was getting ready to have the timing belt replaced, the problems began. I started experiencing powerdowns while driving it, and I can remember one of them being rather frightening as I was in the process of passing a car using the opposite direction lane! I drove it to my cousin's garage (he owns the garage and is a great mechanic, although admittedly, he doesn't do Audis very often). He couldn't find anything with it so we decided to wait and see if it did it again.
Not too long after that, on a weekend, I got a CEL and it started doing it permanently. I mean, I couldn't get passed the 4.5k RPM and it took like 60 seconds to get to 70km/h. Unfortunately, I had to drive it about 120km to get back home and then back to his garage.
At that point, with the scan codes and some research, he took the cam follower direction and saw that the thing was completely used up. The spring on the high pressure fuel pump was no longer attached to the pump. The fuel pump was barely still working. The cam's end was actually round where it should have been a rounded triangle. I saw the whole thing as he kept the parts for me to see.
This was back in January and it cost me something like 2000$ just for the parts (can't remember exactly) and even if he's my cousin, I still have to pay for his time (albeit he charges me a lot less than his other customers). And it was still time to change the timing belt, so he did this at the same time.
One thing he did mention at that time is although he put in new oil in there, there still was metal that got into the engine body. He found some pieces in the pan after the oil change but there could still be more. Only time would tell if more problems would come out of this.
After that, I drove the car another 10000km and all went fine except a CEL light (about two months after) that was unrelated. I neglected to fix this one as I was still paying for the other repairs and decided it would wait till mid-summer. That was possibly a mistake as I may have missed other CEL warnings because of this first one. However, I don't think those other CEL warnings would have allowed me to prevent what finally happened last Thursday.
As I was driving at about 100km/h, the car suddenly started decelerating as if I had released the gas pedal very quickly. I drove over to the side of the road and stopped the car. The engine was still running but did not respond to the gas pedal. I stopped it and it never started again. I had to have it towed.
I am no mechanic so bear with me. He checked the timing belt, it was fine. There's some kind of chain on the other side of the engine and this was not even moving when he tried to start the engine, so he opened up the engine to check the cams. It turns out the back cam got torn apart at its very left end. I was a bit low on oil but nothing to cause this. 
His theory is some metal from the first cam replacement finally found a way to block lubrification of this part of the cam, causing it to tear up. There's no replacing this one as it has damaged the engine body in the process of tearing up.
I am actually lucky enough that the replacement engine he's found me has only 23km (not 23000km, 23km, really) and is under warranty for 1 year (6 months with labor), but it'll still cost me close to 5000$ in the end (with time and taxes). I'll also be left with a spare front cam and a lot duplicate sensors, etc.
Will I keep the car? Not sure yet. But if I do, I'll have to check on this pesky cam follower often enough so it doesn't cause any trouble with the new engine. 
I don't think I was negligent with the car, at least not before the first cam replacement. So this feels unreasonable. It feels badly designed. I really am an average, average Joe when it comes to cars and I feel very lucky for my cousin as without him, I would be at the mercy of some dealership. I would probably not even know what a cam follower is.
And to think my mother has the same engine in her 09 Eos. Thank god she's renting it.
So I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if there are any developments.
And I'll say this: if you had the cam replaced, do hope that it was not worn enough to let big pieces of metal into the body. Or do hope that they were taken out.
Thanks for reading this very, very long post.
Etienne


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ettt)*

Oh no, did you have to resurrect this thread from the dead? I thought this Troll's thread was dead for good.
Please don't feed the Troll and let this thread die. Thanks


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

feed my precious!










_Modified by Krieger at 5:05 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ettt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ettt* »_
I am actually lucky enough that the replacement engine he's found me has only 23km (not 23000km, 23km, really) and is under warranty for 1 year (6 months with labor), but it'll still cost me close to 5000$ in the end (with time and taxes). I'll also be left with a spare front cam and a lot duplicate sensors, etc.
Will I keep the car? Not sure yet. But if I do, I'll have to check on this pesky cam follower often enough so it doesn't cause any trouble with the new engine. 

Etienne

I believe that the worst part is gone. Ok you could have avoided it if you had replaced the bad follower and camshaft when you purchased the car, but it was not your fault, you didn´t know anything about the high pressure pump and the follower. 
Now you ended with a very good and strong engine plus a great deal of spare parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As long as you have your health, it doesn´t worth it to feel sad for money.
I wish you the best from now on... enjoy your turbo...


----------



## ettt (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (seattheodore)*

Krieger, about reviving the thread...
I've obviously not been here very long, but I think this thread's original intention is to gather people who experienced problems with this engine and desire VW/Audi to do something about it. I don't see how this is a threat to others who disagree. Sorry.
seaththeodore, thanks for the encouragement.
You are right, health is everything and the rest (money included) is secondary. 
I actually love the car and will probably regain thrust in it in the following weeks. I mean, it's beyond comfortable, handles like a charm and has got plenty of power for my taste. I really like its looks and gas consumption isn't bad at all.
Thanks
Etienne


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ettt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ettt* »_Krieger, about reviving the thread...


ah, but i didnt revive it. others came before me. I just want people to actually read it and not flame the dude.


----------



## ettt (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (Krieger)*

I apologize, Krieger.
I put the wrong name in there.
I meant to respond to saaber2.
It should have been :
saaber2, about reviving the thread...
I've obviously not been here very long, but I think this thread's original intention is to gather people who experienced problems with this engine and desire VW/Audi to do something about it. I don't see how this is a threat to others who disagree. Sorry.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ettt)*

I thrash on my car from time to time & it's fine. If you're not happy with your VW/Audi then sell it & move on...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (rippie74)*

yes, true, and i totally understand ur point.
but what about the people that paid a ton of money for a nice car and LOVED it, then as soon as the warranty is up, it literally starts to fall apart... and even when the warranty is still valid, it still has issues.
im not saying these are bad cars, im just saying that we, the consumer, are left footing for VW's poor designs and ideas. we have to always check the HPFP and cam follower, our DVs used to fail alot till they adapted to the aftermarket ideas, the PCV valve is horrible and makes no sense... and that's nowhere near the end of the list, i just dont to beat a dead horse. 
again, im not saying i dont love the hell outta my car, but compared to the cheaper cars out there, it doesnt have anywhere near the reliability... but it sure does look nice and pull hard.


----------



## handsumpete (Apr 28, 2008)

*hpfp problems*

here are my vag-com faults. I'm actually at the stealership in Phoenix on a cross-country driving vacation right now. I guess I just have to take the offer they give me at this point
My '06 GTI runs, but intermittently cuts all power for about half a second when under power. Last summer on similar trip in Boulder, had the pcv replaced....ugh
008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 6
Mileage: 120428 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:06:01
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2731 /min
Load: 40.0 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 53.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 900.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
01259 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 115644 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ettt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ettt* »_
saaber2, about reviving the thread...
I've obviously not been here very long, but I think this thread's original intention is to gather people who experienced problems with this engine and desire VW/Audi to do something about it. I don't see how this is a threat to others who disagree. Sorry.

I'm not arguing with your intent. I am saying the OP is an ass wipe s.hit Troll and that you are feeding the troll. It's better to start a new thread.


_Modified by saaber2 at 4:16 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
I'm not arguing with your intent. I am saying the OP is an ass wipe s.hit Troll and that you are feeding the troll. It's better to start a new thread.

_Modified by saaber2 at 4:16 PM 8-5-2009_

but ever person ive ever seen complain about this stuff and be serious and ask for others with problems to chime in, gets flamed by EVERYONE and their mother.
so, why say we should open a new thread without any trolling.. when you know damn well thats all that ****ing happens here.
complaining about a VAG car on a VAG car forum is like being black at a KKK meeting... **** does NOT end well.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (Krieger)*

I think if you complain, they go into the basement and unlock Al to come and get you!


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
but ever person ive ever seen complain about this stuff and be serious and ask for others with problems to chime in, gets flamed by EVERYONE and their mother.
so, why say we should open a new thread without any trolling.. when you know damn well thats all that ****ing happens here.
complaining about a VAG car on a VAG car forum is like being black at a KKK meeting... **** does NOT end well.

i think you got it now.............
preaching to the choir sort of thing. 
If I wanted to a-b car I would have not bought a VW. Hell my buddy is a VW master tech and he gave me so much crap about wanting another GTI.........Why man do you like broken cars LOL? I told him not to be a negative nancy! 
Im in the car business and Ive seen more then 1 lemon get bought back over the years. Thats the bottom line IMHO if it sucks that bad.............its a car MOVE ON to something that you will be happier with!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (ryangti)*

Guys, I think that at its core the issue is that there are two major components on these cars that are prone to a higher than normal rate of failure: AC compressors and cam followers.
The list of people with one or both of these issues is immense, as we've all seen. The question boils down to: what to do about it? Ideally, like with the Mk IV vehicles we would like to see VW/Audi provide an extended warranty like they did for things like coil packs and window regulators which suffered incredible failure rates.
So, back to the original poster, what would you like to see done here? Use this thread as a petition Collect information from people with these major issues? Let's try and get things back on track because I think that at its core there is a relevant story and effort to be made here.
First step may be to develop a list of signatories and send this to VWoA/AoA and essentially state that we request an extended warranty for these components and reimbursement for any out of pocket expenses that have already occurred due to failure of one of these components. Next step would be to find legal counsel willing to represent the argument. Finally, a public move to shame the companies should they ignore the preceding steps.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Volkswagen 2.0T FSI Motor Cases of Hardship From Pre-m ... (Travis Grundke)*

there you go.
I like this post.
btw, im not really complaining about my car. I love it, but im just defending the guy when everyone else wants to flame him.
and its not just a car... its a MASSIVE amount of money I owe to a bank, and its now worth ALOT less than it was even last month... so, i cant just "move on"... im stuck with it, but i dont mind, as long as its fixed and doesnt keep costing me 3k ever 6 months in repairs. lol


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

every car has its issues. you dont want issues? buy a RR.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*Your car is young if you plan on keeping it past 50k forget it.*



ryangti said:


> i'll have to agree with chris on this one...these just seem to be certain instances of bad luck with some people. i have truly enjoyed my car to the max if you know what i mean and i have had not one problem. i change my oil every 3000 miles rather then the 5000 and ive never let a mechanic touch my car. im revo stage 2 with all supporting mods, not one problem at all in 20,500 miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be proud to own a VW people!!! or just go and buy a honda.


Cam failure due to follower problem is usually followed by a larger failure later. Sometimes as much as 20k later and it will result in needing a new engine. The only real fix for the follower cam failure is a new engine. The only real defense is to trade as soon as the cam repair is done because when the big failure comes you wil be out of warranty with a repair that costs about as much as the car is worth.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

This one should be left in the grave.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

no, no it shouldnt.

in the last 6 months have you not seen how many cam follower, oil pump, oil pump bolt, or other failures?

we had 3 oil pump bolt/ oil pump failures this year alone on here... and that says alot because activity here is hella slow and most owners dont even know this site exists.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Krieger said:


> no, no it shouldnt.
> 
> in the last 6 months have you not seen how many cam follower, oil pump, oil pump bolt, or other failures?
> 
> we had 3 oil pump bolt/ oil pump failures this year alone on here... and that says alot because activity here is hella slow and most owners dont even know this site exists.


So 3 failures out of 90,000 2.0T FSI is a trend?

I am as mad as the next guy that VW has ignored the Cam Follower issue.

I also had the A/C Compressor failure OUT of warranty.

However no car is without flaws.

I just hate that this 9 post member created an "Official" thread.

Have of his posts were incoherent... $6k - $10k for a 2006 GTI wholesale back in 2009? $1,500 Air Conditioning Compressor (the actual part is around $800). 

He is gone and the thread is still here.

I have no issues ranting on what VW has conveniently ignored but I would prefer not to in this thread.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

Vdub for life! Go buy a Kia!

From what I have seen at the dealership VW hashed out all of the issues by late 07 early 08. Im stage 2+ since 8000 miles and 25000 now. No issues

opcorn:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

3 failures since the beginning of this year alone, but you have think about this... how many owners of VAG cars find their way here? ****, 99% of my friends who have VAG cars dont come onto this forum or MKV or any other site and they are having issues as well...

this is why im wanting to find out from someone who can look this info up through the dealership and see just how often these motors are failing before 100,000 miles.

im not saying its the end of the world, but im not saying we should just sweep this kind of thing under the rug and just ignore it because the fanboys would rather do that than discuss this motors cons, as well as it's pros.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*good for you so far.*



theguy1084 said:


> Vdub for life! Go buy a Kia!
> 
> From what I have seen at the dealership VW hashed out all of the issues by late 07 early 08. Im stage 2+ since 8000 miles and 25000 now. No issues
> 
> opcorn:


Most of the failures occur way past your mileage. I could have made your post until a year ago at 57k. 25k means nothing.

Good luck to you. I hope yours holds up better than mine.


----------



## 06 2.0 gti (Dec 19, 2011)

*06 2.0t top end noise*

From what I have seen on here the engine seems to have alot of cam follower issues but I am not 100% sure yet but have just recently bought the car. I bought it knowing it had the top end noise which is a loud ticking kinda making it sound like a desiel engine. would you presume that this is the same issue? milage is 66,900m


----------



## jwc1480 (Dec 20, 2011)

*'06 Passat 2.0T*

While sitting at the table in the XXXXXXX VW (Somewhere in the heart of Dixie) waiting for a new AC compressor to be installed ($1174) on my '06 Passat 2.0T, a woman sitting at the table with me told me that she had had one installed on her '06 in '10. That was this summer ('11). Earlier I had had the intake manifold motor/solenoid whatever replaced for $471. As I write this I have a check engine light indicating (after an $86 dignosis) that the fuel pump cam follower is wearing out.
(The mechanic, God Bless'em, told me that they had had a lot of trouble with the 2.0Ts.) The charge will be $1,318.88. Plus tax, no doubt. I love this car. I really really love the car. I love the
zoomzoom. I love being pushed back into the seat when I stomp down at 85mph. But, I would not
recommend anyone purchase this engine unless they plan to trade around 60K. Oh, and the recommendation is to replace the timing belt and WATERPUMP (!) because my ride has 82k on it.
I had planned to trade in '09. But you probably remember what that year was like.

I'm thinking of going Japanese, but how can I trade with an engine light on? Anyway, I need to
decide soon, before the cam follower fails and I'm sputtering down the road running on the aux. electric fuel pump. Thanks for listening.


----------



## jwc1480 (Dec 20, 2011)

*'12 Passat*

While looking at the new '12 Passat I noticed that the spare tire is one of those little rubber donuts that looks like a big O-ring surronding a rim. I said "That won't work" and was told that I could get
an alloy rim and tire for $700 and a steel rim and tire for $500. RIGHT.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

jwc1480 said:


> recommendation is to replace the timing belt and WATERPUMP (!) because my ride has 82k on it.
> I had planned to trade in '09. But you probably remember what that year was like.
> 
> I'm thinking of going Japanese, but how can I trade with an engine light on? Anyway, I need to
> decide soon, before the cam follower fails and I'm sputtering down the road running on the aux. electric fuel pump. Thanks for listening.


The cam follower / fuel pump warranty was extended to 8-10 years and 120k miles iirc.

Ask your dealer.

BTW the timing belt is recommended check at 80k miles... I would just replace.

A indie shop should charge $600 or so.

Honda is 90k miles for a timing belt.

Cars need maintenance from time to time.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

XM_Rocks said:


> The cam follower / fuel pump warranty was extended to 8-10 years and 120k miles iirc.
> 
> Ask your dealer.
> 
> ...


115K Miles on the belt according to VW. I did mine at 113K or so. All the part came out looking pretty good for being abused for 113K miles. 

I am having one small hickups (5 or 6 gear 2,000 to 3,000 RPM under load) with the car now at 115K miles and only started when I moved to cali and started using 91 octane.. LOL! I even put in on the 91 octane setting/flash. I think I just need plugs. The dealer is telling me they are going to give me a new cam and fuel pump as the car is not making the PSI, well see how true that is. I last change the follower at 90K (50K previously) and it all looked fine. Well see when I take them for a test ride. If they are nice enough to just hook it up I am taking a new cam and fuel pump.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

B3sat16v said:


> 115K Miles on the belt according to VW. I did mine at 113K or so. All the part came out looking pretty good for being abused for 113K miles.
> 
> I am having one small hickups (5 or 6 gear 2,000 to 3,000 RPM under load) with the car now at 115K miles and only started when I moved to cali and started using 91 octane.. LOL! I even put in on the 91 octane setting/flash. I think I just need plugs. The dealer is telling me they are going to give me a new cam and fuel pump as the car is not making the PSI, well see how true that is. I last change the follower at 90K (50K previously) and it all looked fine. Well see when I take them for a test ride. If they are nice enough to just hook it up I am taking a new cam and fuel pump.


That's great to hear it was in good shape.

Here are scans from the manual.

Scans from 2007 GTI Manual

Its a check at 80k miles and a replace at 120k.

I just hate the thought of checking at 80k and then having to wait till 120k to replace.

For what the dealer would charge me to check I can probably have it replaced by a shade tree or indie shop. :laugh:


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

XM_Rocks said:


> That's great to hear it was in good shape.
> 
> Here are scans from the manual.
> 
> ...


You check it youself by opening the port on the top of the belt cover. Check for signs of deterioration etc. The 2.0T is not prone to eating water pumps or failing tensioners (It has the old style 16V tensioner). And that would be the only reason for a premature belt failure, unless you had a bad belt.


----------



## trickyyy (Sep 12, 2012)

*2007 MKV (MK5) GTI engine failure*

Was driving on the highway when the engine and car shut off. Pulled over safely. 

Saw EPC light go on as soon as power cut off. Car would not start again.

Past issues:
-airbag light on constantly (saw my mechanic said not to worry)
-engine light on intermittently (two mechanics said not to worry)
-no power to cigarette lighter/charger
-battery charge seemed to be decreasing constantly (would hesitate to start, couldn't open two windows at the same time, applying the brakes slightly dimmed the interior lights sometimes)
-water would leak into back seats/trunk when it rained (it did rain heavily the night before it brokedown)...condensation would show up in tail lights sometimes

Basically engine failed. Mechanic seems to think the timing belt snapped causing engine damage and failure. Took it to VW today (in Toronto), the guy said the timing belt seemed to be in tact, so he's going to do more inspection.

Hoping to not have to spend 5 to 6 k replacing the engine. Still don't even know exactly what the problem is. Any insight? Causes? Repairs? Class action lawsuits?

Car is out of warranty :S. Only has 98000 kms though, that's near 60-65000 miles for you americans (i think).


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Possible cam follower failure (is covered under VW extended warranty)? 

Search on it in this section.


----------

